# Looking for Lamiglas XS 10' MHC Surf rod



## spinner81

Hi everyone,

Looking for this rod in good condition. Please post what you have!! Lamiglas XS 10' MHC Surf rod. Casting model

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Fishbreath

spinner81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking for this rod in good condition. Please post what you have!! Lamiglas XS 10' MHC Surf rod. Casting model
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I have one in great condition. DM me if interested.


----------

